# Rear door speaker install



## minnesotafats13 (Sep 11, 2013)

I am installing new speakers in my rear doors and I think I ran into a little bit of a problem. Unless my eyes deceived me, it was dark while I was working on it, it looks as thought the boot from the door leads to a wire connector and doesn't actually have any extra space for the speaker wire to go through. I am wiring these up to a 4-channel amp. If that's the case then I'm going to have to drill a hole for the wire to go to the trunk.

If we could just stick to the answer and not a debate about not needing rear fill, unless I have passengers, etc. I have a plan all layed out and am marching down a path.


----------



## eddiefromcali (Aug 21, 2017)

you have a couple of options....you could buy the male and female pins and add them to both connectors. You could drill out empty spots in the connectors and run your wires through there OR you could drill the door and B pillar to run wires there and add a boot/grommet.

I opted for the first option and got the pins needed, crimped them to my wire and went on my merry way. 

I guess you could also cut the oem wire at the B pillar and use that to power the speaker in the door.


----------

